# lil babys



## lowlo95 (Feb 12, 2005)

what do rb's eggs look like? i have 3 cloudy/pinkish egg lookin things with white centers in my tank...what do i do thanks


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Got a pic, there should be tons more if they are actually eggs. Do you check your tank all of the time?


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

This belongs in the breeding forum first of all.

From what I've seen, most piranha eggs are orangish or brownish, but you never know.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

if they are eggs there should be like 1000 more where those came from


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to P Breeding_


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

lowlo95 said:


> what do rb's eggs look like? i have 3 cloudy/pinkish egg lookin things with white centers in my tank...what do i do thanks
> [snapback]897333[/snapback]​


how many rbp's do u have


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

First of all, all "orange eggie-thingies with white centers" I've ever seen are actual eggs... BUT non-fertilized, and therefor hours away from being all-white dead eggs, and hairy nitrite-producing lumps a day after.

Secondly, if you have *three* of them and they are p-eggs, odds are the parents have removed all other dead eggs so far, and removed those three minutes after you posted original message...

That's according to my experience. If I'm wrong, that's a good thing cause you can have three eggs with an /unknown/ lifeform in them, and if I'm right, you'll have new 1000 eggs in a few weeks (if your rbp's are as horny as mine).


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Yeah there would be tons, unless they got swept up or eaten, which first time parents will often do.


----------

